

Ask HN: Hacking on THREE.js - zmaril

Context: trying to take THREE.js and use it to display conic sections.<p>Method: creating a mesh of vertices and then connect face4's to all of them. Used two faces to produce a front and back side so that when the conic section rotates it won't matter from which angle the camera views it.<p>Problems encountered: 
1. Trying to find a good way to create a intuitive mouse rotation scheme. If you think in spherical coordinates, then it feels like just making up/down change phi and left/right change phi would work. But that requires that you can move the camera. As far as I can tell, there is no way to change actively change the rotation of anything besides the objects. Does anyone know how to change the rotation of the camera or scene? 
2. Is there a way to graph functions that is better than creating a mesh? If the mesh has many points then it is too slow, and if the mesh has few points then you cannot easily make out the shape of the conic sections.<p>Any sort of help would be most excellent.
======
yummyfajitas
Stackoverflow would be a better place to ask this question.

~~~
zmaril
Agreed: [http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5186868/working-with-
thre...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5186868/working-with-three-js)

Caveat: I heard about THREE.js at HN first and multiple times it was top page.
Stackoverflow returns only 15 search results for THREE.js and all of them are
just people suggesting that people should use THREE.js. It seems like there is
a better chance of finding people who know the answers here at HN than most
other places.

